# Brittany Ferries Travel Voucher - Refusal to Refund



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I had a booking made at a cost of £1.037.00 with Brittany Ferries with a £25 deposit.

I was going to cancel or amend it today but got an email yesterday to say they had taken the balance of £1,012.00.

I Brittany ferries today and sent them a DM. They have called me to say they will not refund my card, despite being just hours over the cut-off point of 46 days. The Gentleman who called was quite adamant that as I had agreed to their terms & conditions, they will not refund my card. Simply offer a Two Year travel voucher.

That is if they stay around for 2 years!

Any suggestions or comments please?

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You said you were going to cancel or amend the booking TM.
I assume you can still amend it with a small admin charge. 

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*amend it*



raynipper said:


> You said you were going to cancel or amend the booking TM.
> I assume you can still amend it with a small admin charge.
> 
> Ray.


I was going to amend it to September/October Ray. But BF Refuse to refund any remaining back to my card. October is a much cheaper trip, as little as £600 as we intend to travel by Minibus or Car.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How did you pay it?

If it was with a credit card can you dispute the payment and they will recall it?

If it was with a debit card you cannot do that......

BF are not renowned for being cooperative but a strongly worded letter may help, 

but how can they take a payment on a SATURDAY as the bank transfers cannot take place AFAIK, they can only happen when the machines are working - surely any transfers on a Saturday morning have to be confirmed on the following Monday?

If they requested it a day or two ago, then you were denied the right to cancel the payment....... as they had already intiated the collection....

Just thinking how you could tackle it .....

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: amend it*



teemyob said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > You said you were going to cancel or amend the booking TM.
> ...


Can you do the later trip and get a credit note for the difference TM.?

I obviously don't know but they must be able to give 'goods' to the vaue.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As Dave says if its a credit card just call the bank and dispute it. 

Or

If all else fails can you not flog the vouchers to someone on here? There is bound to be someone wanting to use that ferry route with a MH. Pain in the rear but maybe an option.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

teemyob said:


> despite being just hours over the cut-off point of 46 days.
> TM


Are you saying they took the money at 46d 3h or 45d 21h?

If the former, you have a cast iron case to get a refund IMO.

If the latter, you have my sympathy BUT you have to live with the decision which you made (or didn't make on time).

Sorry - Gordon


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Brttany Ferries were most helpful to us last year.

I had booked Portsmouth to Santander on 19th April. On the evening before we were due to sail my wife saw that the Bay of Biscay was going to be very rough for at least a week. I phoned BF and a very helpful man asked if we would like a passage a few days later which we declined but revised our sailing to late August - no problem.

I then phoned Eurotunnel and asked to bring forward my Tesco booking from late August to the next day 19th April. Again no problem.

Great service from Brittany Ferries and Eurotunnel which saved our holidays.

Kenp


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > despite being just hours over the cut-off point of 46 days.
> ...


I'm afraid so. You may think it harsh but you agreed to the terms and conditions.

Its always worth, as you have done, making a plea to their better nature but if they dont respond positively, there's not much you can do but live and learn.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*email*

Thanks everyone.

I will be sending BF an email. If they do not come back with a favourable reply, they will be losing a loyal customer. Especially in view of the industrial action and managements decisions that led to the cancelations of two of our crossings last year.

TM


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: email*



teemyob said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I will be sending BF an email. If they do not come back with a favourable reply, they will be losing a loyal customer. Especially in view of the industrial action and managements decisions that led to the cancelations of two of our crossings last year.
> 
> TM


It's too easy to give a negative reply to an email.

For the amount of money involved it's worth spending time on the telephone and try to go as high as possible up the management chain.

You need to talk to a person who can make decisions not someone who is paid to work by the book.

Good luck


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: email*



autostratus said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone.
> ...


Thank you.

I have started with an email.

In view of the bad experiences we have had with BF. I am now considering asking for some compensation/travel voucher for trouble caused.

I have made a complaint be email. Pointing out past problems with bookings made with them and the cancelled sailings last year.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure that BF did not compensate you for your cancelled sailings last year.
The trouble is these companies employ legal eagles to draw up terms and conditions in their favour.
They have your cash and expect you to be humble and accept their terms.
Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sticking*

BF are sticking by there T&C's. Refusing to Budge despite me being a couple of hours off the deadline.

For my complaint that went unanswered re the filthy water and cabin, they offered me a meal voucher 2 weeks ago that has still to arrive.

With regards to the Industrial action. Despite the decision to shut the company's operation down, being made by the Management, stating that they had plenty of cash in hand (or at the bank). They claim it was not their fault and pointed me to our insurers. There were 8 of us on 7 Policies with different companies. Only two of us made a claim and I was limited to £500 with Nationwide.

So Brittany Ferries still hold £1,012.00 of the funds for a cancelled booking.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*booking*

Made an amendment to the booking.

Cancelled the Spain £1012 and now making a one way back from France.

£270 inc £15 fee.

Remainder back in account.

That will teach me.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

At least you have got a resolution and it is a warning shot for all of us to be aware of amending before deadlines are reached.......

Thanks for the update,

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Son*

Just hope for better weather in the coming weeks.

Don't fancy 36 hours on a ferry with frozen doors!

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Neither did our son.....

left Portsmouth to travel to France, arrived after VERY rough crossing, doors frozen so couldn't get off, took 12 hours to open doors then roads closed so stayed on board and back to UK - LD Lines hospitality was good but it was not an experience he wanted to prolong so he has now flown to Paris - he wondered whether the aircraft would be one that he built the propellors for.......

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*son*



Penquin said:


> Neither did our son.....
> 
> left Portsmouth to travel to France, arrived after VERY rough crossing, doors frozen so couldn't get off, took 12 hours to open doors then roads closed so stayed on board and back to UK - LD Lines hospitality was good but it was not an experience he wanted to prolong so he has now flown to Paris - he wondered whether the aircraft would be one that he built the propellors for.......
> 
> Dave


That was who I was referring to (see title (Son"))

Bonne Chance


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think people generally read the titles

Cheers

Dave


----------

